# Hoghunter102...



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess we have all been a little hard on ya, me probly one of  the most. Its all in good fun,u cant get mad about it, just give it back to us, make fun of us.Its not gonna make us mad,atleast not me anyways,some ppl cant take a joke.I realize ur 15 and at that point in ur life  where u think u know it all, trust me  we were all 15 once and thought we knew it all  as well. I thinks it good ur on here talking about hunting, U could be  out there with ya pants down to ur knees and ur butt showing, gettn in trouble, drugs,etc.. So i wanna be the first one to tell ya  im sorry for being so hard on ya,and i know  a few are gonna  make fun of me for starting this thread, but go ahead and bring it.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 12, 2010)

I already sent him a pm apologizing and telling him it will blow over, just hang in there.  We're all gonna rib each other now and then.  I even offered him one of my pups to replace his but he said he already got two hounds as replacements.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Aug 12, 2010)

touche


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 12, 2010)

Hoghunter 102
Agree with Ga-Jagdterrier on that post. Digest the good information from this forum and learn how to disregard the bad. Always keep in mind that there are many here that have hunted feral hogs longer than you have been alive and while the recent loss of your dog while tragic is the norm rather than the exception in this sport. Hog hunting is a sport, as you get older you will find that your relationship with God, your family and being a good American will be higher on your list of priority's. I hope that you continue to stay in the woods and dont compromise yourself to peer pressure both in and out of the woods. Best of luck.


----------



## jparrott (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Jester896 (Aug 12, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> I realize ur 15 and at that point in ur life  where u think u know it all, trust me  we were all 15 once and thought we knew it all  as well. I thinks it good ur on here talking about hunting, U could be  out there with ya pants down to ur knees and ur butt showing, gettn in trouble, drugs,etc.. So i wanna be the first one to tell ya  im sorry for being so hard on ya,


----------



## crackercurr21 (Aug 12, 2010)

hoghunter102 yah it sux but that why they are dogs buddy they come a dime a dozen keep your head up dont let it bother cuz if it does hog hunting aint your sport you will loose crap eaters and jam up hog dogs but all in all its the sport better dogs come along guaranteed. all about finding what you like to hunt and stickin with it no matter Chihuahua or cur or the prettiest leopard dog a better one will come may take time but he will come hahaha "if you build it he will come"


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 12, 2010)

i appreciate it guys but i beleave iam done with this i been on here about a year now and it's always fussin or fussin and i got better things to do than to get made fun of and every thing but thanks for your time.


----------



## koyote76 (Aug 12, 2010)

102, you know i dont mean any harm at all. heck ive actually stood up for you in the past and you know that. its all fun and games.

im sorry for picking on ya a little. and im sure if u stay on here youll get me back ten fold.

i think you have came a long way since when you first started posting on here and i for one would like you to keep posting. 

im very sorry if i hurt your feelings at all.


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 12, 2010)

You can come hunt with me 102 nobody likes me either


----------



## catch-n-tie (Aug 12, 2010)

man i never picked on you,shoot you are further along as a hog hunter at 15 then some of the newbe older know it alls that have never even lost a dog before.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 12, 2010)

i have not been on here but a few days and i did take a few cracks on you but i can say it was all in good fun i did not nor do i think that anyone on here was really trying to get at you just cutting up is all sorry if you took the wrong way but look on the good side there may have been people poking fun at you but i have seen quit a few post of people that said they would help you out to find dogs people dont just go out of there way to do that if they really dont like someone and im sure they would help you anyway they can on down the road i know that i would and i dont know you   and i would hate to see you leave here


----------



## Fifty (Aug 12, 2010)

I wouldnt doubt it


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 12, 2010)

No they didn't  flcur they came from a new friend of mine. That hog/bear hunts and i mean they are flat out gritty. His dogs are as gritty or if not grittier than any cur dog i have seen nor heard of. Yeah they might bark on track and have nose, big ears and a big mouth but they suit me pretty good if i can get them trained.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Aug 12, 2010)

well good for you...btw the chapter on "shafting your friends and being underhanded" was only in the secret special edition Hog Doggers Bible and those copies all went to the "future dog peddlers of america assc."


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 12, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> You can come hunt with me 102 nobody likes me either



maybe we should both come


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just keep ur head up..we all catch it one way or another.just got to learn to let it roll off ur shoulders and move on...


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 12, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> maybe we should both come



I wanna go hunt with  ka0414, and dont care what kind of dogs shes got,will probly give her mine it she wanted em.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 12, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> I wanna go hunt with  ka0414,



careful...some of that crew sends out one .308 at the time

no wonder they hunt like girls and dang proud of it...they kinda look like one too


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes i have been hunting with joey..alot.. BLESS HIS HEART..hes had a rough time with me as a hunting partner.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 12, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> BLESS HIS HEART..hes had a rough time with me as a hunting partner.




somehow i just cant't picture that


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 12, 2010)

well he has had a hog bite him..his 100.00 flashlight thrown into water..and i always forget somthing at the truck..like knife.. bullets..so yeah he has had a rough time..but i have tried for him....but he still took me so..guess i am lucky.. not to mention my deer dog..lol..put him out to run a hog and he strolled on a deer..


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well they are like walker/bluetick and mabe some plott in there but the man has been breeding them for awhile and they might as well just be named after him cause there good enough like you can breed 2 walker lookin dogs of his and you will have some that look blue and redtick. and vicea versa.


----------



## gonehuntn (Aug 12, 2010)

*hoghunter102*

If I offended you in any way it was not on purpose. If people were not picking on you they would be picking on me for useing a JRT,lol. I want you to know that I was serious about finding you a new dog and was not just saying that. I have been taking children from The Florida Baptist Childrens Home in Lakeland Florida on deer, turkey and hog hunts for going on 3 years to the tune of approx. 40 children now and you could ask any of them I pick and poke at them as well. In my love for hunting there is nothing that I love more than seeing a young man or lady get involved in hunting and it is taken way to serious by some people and it is supposed to be enjoyed. So hang in there, it is not the breed in the dog as much in the heart of the dog, heck the meanest dog I ever saw in my life was a Dalmation that was used as a guard dog at a construction site the owner had to use a shock collar to get him in his pen each morning and had to give him sleeping pill in his food to change the batterys on the collar. So hang in there and fire back some after all your a hunter not a tree hugger. Also remember that the most important things in life are God, Family and Hunting (in that order).


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 12, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> well he has had a hog bite him..his 100.00 flashlight thrown into water..and i always forget somthing at the truck..like knife.. bullets..so yeah he has had a rough time..but i have tried for him....but he still took me so..guess i am lucky.. not to mention my deer dog..lol..put him out to run a hog and he strolled on a deer..



all that would have happend to him anyway...stop whinnin and hunt...don't let him blame that on you  it won't take long for ur dog to stop trashin


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 12, 2010)

you ok grasshopper...back on topic


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 12, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> i appreciate it guys but i beleave iam done with this i been on here about a year now and it's always fussin or fussin and i got better things to do than to get made fun of and every thing but thanks for your time.



Hang in there lil guy...... Keep ur head up and ur nose clean and don't worry about what people think. "Bump what they think" that's my moto. U be u and let them be whatever they want to be


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 12, 2010)

Hoghunter102, good for you for doing what you want to do, but I hope you stick around this forum.  If you get tired of getting picked on, I can draw the fire down on me instead.  Here's how:  "I saw a bigfoot track!!!!!  And a black panther too!" 

You are lucky to get to go hog dogging, I have never done it, only ever deerhunted.  It is on my bucket list.

I hope you make lots of money selling pigs, too.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 12, 2010)

102,i think it is awsome that your so into hunting.i can rememeber when i was your age it was on the brain all the time.most of us on here talking are grown adults with families and job and responsibilities.i guess thats why so many of them don't cut you any slack,if you live in a grown up world people are going to treat you like a grown up.if you say something out of place these guys are going to eat your lunch.speaking of that when do you go back to school?a lot of us have children around your same age,so we can relate to you.i got a girl that is fixing to be 11.she lives with her mom and goes hunting with me every other weekend.i don't think she likes it very much but she does it to spend time with me.with that being sayed i was trying to get across to you that be a kid and enjoy yourself; the grown up life will come sooner than you think.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 12, 2010)

Bkeepr said:


> "I saw a bigfoot track!!!!!  And a black panther too!"



op2:



Bkeepr said:


> You are lucky to get to go hog dogging, I have never done it, only ever deerhunted.  It is on my bucket list.



standing invitation


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 12, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> 102,i think it is awsome that your so into hunting.i can rememeber when i was your age it was on the brain all the time.most of us on here talking are grown adults with families and job and responsibilities.i guess thats why so many of them don't cut you any slack,if you live in a grown up world people are going to treat you like a grown up.if you say something out of place these guys are going to eat your lunch.speaking of that when do you go back to school?a lot of us have children around your same age,so we can relate to you.i got a girl that is fixing to be 11.she lives with her mom and goes hunting with me every other weekend.i don't think she likes it very much but she does it to spend time with me.with that being sayed i was trying to get across to you that be a kid and enjoy yourself; the grown up life will come sooner than you think.



i appreciate it hogdogtw. But i want to hunt and my parents dont. So i have to try my self, and its hard when all i can have is 3 dogs and my parents pick them out for me. And there judgement sucks on hog dogs. And they dont beleave in culling, and i have stressed to them that even the people that have the best dogs they always try to get better, and your not going to get any where in this sport unless you try what i have said above. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2010)

Stick around, young man. You`ve passed the test.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 12, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> i appreciate it hogdogtw. But i want to hunt and my parents dont. So i have to try my self, and its hard when all i can have is 3 dogs and my parents pick them out for me. And there judgement sucks on hog dogs. And they dont beleave in culling, and i have stressed to them that even the people that have the best dogs they always try to get better, and your not going to get any where in this sport unless you try what i have said above. But that is just my opinion.


i will tell you what young man i got two male pups that is out of my families stock of dogs.i just started hunting them let me get them going good and come around christmas take a trip to GA and i will gve you a hog dog that you can be proud of! this isn't a joke....! if i say the sky is falling you better head for cover.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 12, 2010)

You can't beat that deal.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 12, 2010)

need any help with the feed...you do that...least i could do is feed um


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 12, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> i appreciate it hogdogtw. But i want to hunt and my parents dont. So i have to try my self, and its hard when all i can have is 3 dogs and my parents pick them out for me. And there judgement sucks on hog dogs. And they dont beleave in culling, and i have stressed to them that even the people that have the best dogs they always try to get better, and your not going to get any where in this sport unless you try what i have said above. But that is just my opinion.



Just do the best ya can with what ya got right now and soon enough better things will come. Look at it as a learning experience. So what ya dont have the best dogs, make friends with folks that do and learn from them.


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 12, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> all that would have happend to him anyway...stop whinnin and hunt...don't let him blame that on you  it won't take long for ur dog to stop trashin



..no u see ibring bad luck he dont blame that on me..i know it...and the dog will get it right or get gone...he only has a home if he likes pork..


as for u 102...who cares do what u wanna do no one else matters..we all get picked at every now and then..


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 12, 2010)

102 were do you live in fl i have a really good friend south of lake land that has some of the best curs i know of and i was lucky enough to get some of them he owns some land here by me and comes up alot to hunt with us i have some puppies on the way and i have a dog that is 8m and started good and he is gritty he will be up here soon and if you are anywere around the way he goes home i will send one with him for you to replace the one you lost and give you a dog that will be top notch


----------



## JWT (Aug 12, 2010)

Got three tags s ga been huntn gators for yrs I want to see you & your buddy. Jump. On. These 12 fts and stabb em ! Come on now ,I got the tags waitn on u I gonna film it. Just sayn can u back it up !


----------



## Lured In (Aug 12, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> i appreciate it hogdogtw. But i want to hunt and my parents dont. So i have to try my self, and its hard when all i can have is 3 dogs and my parents pick them out for me. And there judgement sucks on hog dogs. And they dont beleave in culling, and i have stressed to them that even the people that have the best dogs they always try to get better, and your not going to get any where in this sport unless you try what i have said above. But that is just my opinion.




I like your style 102... Dont settle..  Its all about the chase and getting the best and being the best. In your future you will have choices like your career, women and dogs. Dont cut yoursrlf short because there are plenty of all of them out there.


----------



## Lured In (Aug 12, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> 102 were do you live in fl i have a really good friend south of lake land that has some of the best curs i know of and i was lucky enough to get some of them he owns some land here by me and comes up alot to hunt with us i have some puppies on the way and i have a dog that is 8m and started good and he is gritty he will be up here soon and if you are anywere around the way he goes home i will send one with him for you to replace the one you lost and give you a dog that will be top notch



Whats the guys name that lives south of lakeland?


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 12, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> i will tell you what young man i got two male pups that is out of my families stock of dogs.i just started hunting them let me get them going good and come around christmas take a trip to ga and i will gve you a hog dog that you can be proud of! This isn't a joke....! If i say the sky is falling you better head for cover.



ok that sounds great but can it be feb when i get them cause my parents promissed me we i get my licence i can get and do what ever as far as hog hunting goes.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 12, 2010)

warren lane


----------



## Lured In (Aug 12, 2010)

I dont know him. What town does he live in?


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 12, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> 102 were do you live in fl i have a really good friend south of lake land that has some of the best curs i know of and i was lucky enough to get some of them he owns some land here by me and comes up alot to hunt with us i have some puppies on the way and i have a dog that is 8m and started good and he is gritty he will be up here soon and if you are anywere around the way he goes home i will send one with him for you to replace the one you lost and give you a dog that will be top notch



thanks but icant if i get all these dogs every one's ofering i be like one of them old ladys that hord cats.lol iam sure all these pups are great.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 12, 2010)

im not sure to be honest with you he is older im guessing late 50's he has been in it for almost 40 years great guy i know at some time he was big in the florida wild hog hunters association but he said it feel apart a wile ago


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 13, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> thanks but icant if i get all these dogs every one's ofering i be like one of them old ladys that hord cats.lol iam sure all these pups are great.



that's fune grasshopper


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 13, 2010)

Dang 102,  I started this thread cause i felt bad for ya  with the way we were all treating ya. Now u got everybody offering u some good dogs, so just take em up on the dogs and give em to me,it will be our secret, just dont offer to take any ''baydogs" , j/k.   One more thing  it wont be long  b4  u notice the  "girls"  are alot prettier than the hogs are, so when the day comes and it will,  they (girlfriend)  want u to choose between whats more important  them or ur dogs,  always go with ur dogs. Unless u find the right one that likes to go with ya, but u gonna have to do alot of "culling" b4 u find that one  and wait till ur about 50 b4 u get married, and always,always   marry for money.....


----------



## pitbull (Aug 13, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> dang 102,  i started this thread cause i felt bad for ya  with the way we were all treating ya. Now u got everybody offering u some good dogs, so just take em up on the dogs and give em to me,it will be our secret, just dont offer to take any ''baydogs" , j/k.   One more thing  it wont be long  b4  u notice the  "girls"  are alot prettier than the hogs are, so when the day comes and it will,  they (girlfriend)  want u to choose between whats more important  them or ur dogs,  always go with ur dogs. Unless u find the right one that likes to go with ya, but u gonna have to do alot of "culling" b4 u find that one  and wait till ur about 50 b4 u get married, and always,always   marry for money.....



amen!!!


----------



## crackercurr21 (Aug 13, 2010)

yah buddy i started hunting when i was 13 with some older boys that were about 16 hvae had to cull many of dogs my trick to the parents was dont tell them just bring them home then after a couple weeks they tell you get rid of them and then you get rid of the few you dont think are the best and keep the better ones on thing to a hog dog dont get attached i know alot of guy on here love thier dogs and i do to but it is hog hunting times get rough you have to sell out or the parents start complaining and sell out or they die so dont get too attached but take care of them they work hard for you and take some people up dont think it is one big sympothy ride people to want to help youngsters it is all about the sport being passed on from generation to generation and none of us letting it go extinct


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 13, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Dang 102,  I started this thread cause i felt bad for ya  with the way we were all treating ya. Now u got everybody offering u some good dogs, so just take em up on the dogs and give em to me,it will be our secret, just dont offer to take any ''baydogs" , j/k.   One more thing  it wont be long  b4  u notice the  "girls"  are alot prettier than the hogs are, so when the day comes and it will,  they (girlfriend)  want u to choose between whats more important  them or ur dogs,  always go with ur dogs. Unless u find the right one that likes to go with ya, but u gonna have to do alot of "culling" b4 u find that one  and wait till ur about 50 b4 u get married, and always,always   marry for money.....


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 13, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Dang 102,  I started this thread cause i felt bad for ya  with the way we were all treating ya. Now u got everybody offering u some good dogs, so just take em up on the dogs and give em to me,it will be our secret, just dont offer to take any ''baydogs" , j/k.   One more thing  it wont be long  b4  u notice the  "girls"  are alot prettier than the hogs are, so when the day comes and it will,  they (girlfriend)  want u to choose between whats more important  them or ur dogs,  always go with ur dogs. Unless u find the right one that likes to go with ya, but u gonna have to do alot of "culling" b4 u find that one  and wait till ur about 50 b4 u get married, and always,always   marry for money.....



LOL
Mostly the truth!!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 13, 2010)

arrendale8105 said:


> LOL
> Mostly the truty!!



But "culling" the ladies is WAY more fun than dogs now i just have to hide this post from my wife LOL


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 13, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> ok that sounds great but can it be feb when i get them cause my parents promissed me we i get my licence i can get and do what ever as far as hog hunting goes.


i got your pm and that sound great.i'm as good as my word.but you didn't answer my question about the school thing?i will make a deal with you i want my dogs to go to a good home,and i am by no means trying to back out of what i told you.the deal is if your grades are good in school "it means more than you think" not only will you get the dog but,i will take you hunting and you can see the dog get it done. my wife told me i'm crazy but she will get over it.when i stared hunting my dad had the best dogs a man could walk behind and i have a ton of memories with them,so if another young man can have a life full of memories than a dog is a small price to pay for that. good luck with your school year.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes sir i'll try my best but its hard to keep a's and b's cause i just moved down here from ten about a year ago, and the school is ahead of me but i'll try my best.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 13, 2010)

And school starts monday.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 13, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> i will tell you what young man i got two male pups that is out of my families stock of dogs.i just started hunting them let me get them going good and come around christmas take a trip to GA and i will gve you a hog dog that you can be proud of! this isn't a joke....! if i say the sky is falling you better head for cover.


good deal


----------

